# Louisa's Japanese style....



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Working on my pups Japanese style for the upcoming grooming competitions. Tweeking the face to get it right. Haven't bothered to scissor the legs. But she is starting to look cute now.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*ooops forgot the pictures....*

also some before photo's of her laying down.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It totally changes their look with that sweet face! Good luck in your grooming competition.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Are you competing in the US with that style? Are you in the OTHER PUREBREDS or the miscellanious class? I am asking because my goal is to compete with several of my dogs in the japanese style grooming. I have not seen a single entry. People always conform to the norm. Its risky if you spend all that time growing and tweeking, then pay entry and travel fees. I think your dog is a very nice representation....tweek that face a little tighter, that's all. He is precious with those white boots.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

P2P- Yes., I have just started to compete again. Took many years off but just started this year in Atlanta. I did a Japanese style on a Tpoo & I got a 2nd place. He needed more hair on his hind end but I had been growing it out for 5 months & I barely ended up with enough. I think his face got me to 2nd. I will enclose a photo. There were at least 3 people that were doing Japanese style at Atlanta in the "Potpourri" class. We all did a different take with the varieties of styling. In the Rescue Rodeo I heard that the 1st place did a Mod. Japanese Style. 

I think that in the smaller shows they would go in the "Mixed/Other Purebreeds" & in larger shows the "Potpourri" class since there is also an "Other Purebreed" class in those shows. Will you be going up to New England for their Summerfest in Rhode Island? I will be there. Louisa will be in the Japanese style & Leif will be in a Mod. Fox or a German but I don't know if he will have enough hair for the German.

I think one of the hardest things is that the Japanese have a sense of humor with their grooms & I have to tone that down to compete well. I also had to tell the judge what a "Japanese" style was. I hope all judges ask instead of passing us over.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Question: Despite having groomed for 12 years (though I don't compete), I've only become aware of Japanese styling recently. What exactly constitutes the style? I understand the face, teddy bear like, with more on the top and sides of the muzzle and a short chin (I see it like two bubbles stuck together, almost), But all I have seen of the body in most photos is to leave the foot and bottom of the leg fuller than the top, sort of like an anime cartoon or bean bag toy?

Is there more to it than that? I'm very interested to know the specifics, if their are more.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome grooms! I have seen some of the Japanese grooms that just astound me. Fantastic!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I wish I knew the "style" better. All I can gather is from pictures on the web. I rarely get to see the hind end of any of the dogs. I like the short face & almost all the dogs in the "japanese" style have hair on the muzzle. Most have short TK or very long ones pulled up in a TK band. Some do the cone head thing but most of us don't like that. Also, many do tassle ears as well as leaving more body hair with some of our styles. Like the "Miami" we shave down the body with let's say the #5 with leg poms. But the Japanese will scissor the body slightly shorter than the poms, then etch in a thin line right over the poms. Sometimes I have seen hip poms scissored on top of the longer hair & instead of leaving a shaved base at the tail they will scissor the bottom long & then put a pom on the tail. I haven't really seen much as far as the hind legs so I just guess & do like I would on my German trim leaving a flair hocks down.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I work with a Japanese woman, but she was not from any of the big cities where I imagine the bulk of fancy styling happens, and I don't believe she started grooming until she came to the states 15 years ago, so she doesn't know much about it either. But she can do some amazing things with faces, particularly Shih Tzus and other drop coated dogs.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

There are some fun websites but they are on my other computer. I think if you go to Pet Groomer forum & then scroll all the way down to "Japanese Styling" you will find some websites. Now, don't get me wrong there are plenty of grooms that I can't stand on those sites but I love the "stuffed animal" look to many of them. I prefer short ears but on some of those sites they have short & long ears.

There is a Japanese grooming magazine BUT I have not ordered it & it is all in Japanese so I don't know the instructions. I can only go by pictures & then interpret in my own style of balance & flair.


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

I just want to say THANK YOU!

I was in Asia for a while and all the poodles I saw were groomed with this cut - but I had no idea what to call it! It does have a name - thank you!

I think its pretty cute, all the poodles always looked so cute like this...I never saw any other cut except for this one (and I saw a lot of poodles!)


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

She is adorable ... love, love, love the look


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is another photo of a Japanese style I am working on. This is a fairly new client but she loves this style. This dog is much shorter than my own & the one I did in competition BUT I think she is starting to come out nicely. This is only my 3rd time grooming her. The 1st was an overgrown coat, the 2nd I Americanized it a bit too much & this time around asked for it to be more stuffed animal with more definition. So, that is what I did. Always tweeking.


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

SOOOOO Cute! I love little Louisa


----------

